# Lost A P Today



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Well hes had a good life, i have had him for at least 7 years. It started with a bacteria infection so i decided to hospital tank him and dose him with some melafix but i think it was to far gone, all the other piranha are very healthy so didnt see any point in dosing the tank and if i did i would need a whole bottle of melafix each time, always sad to loose a piranha but hes had a good life. It gave me a chance to have a look a bit closer at his anotmy, man his teeth were very sharp. A few pics for you guys, he was spot on 10" but very wide


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Very nice looking setup and nice looking specimen. But sorry to hear for your loss. You should look into preserving him.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

is there something wrong with me when I get excited by looking at those 4 FX5 in the cabinet ??


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

super tank setup! I bet he loved it there.
R.I.P.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Definitely gotta agree that is a KILLER setup!









Nice lookin' fish too.
Sorry for yer loss.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Yes he did have some razor sharp teeth.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for your loss









But love that setup!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im sure he had a wonderful life and he looks nice and meaty. R.I.P


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry for your loss and that is a killer set up.


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

there must be some flow in that tank. very very nice!

and RIP


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice set-up, congrats


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry for your loss but that setup is awsome.

Any reason you went 4 fx5 as opposed to sump?


----------

